# How to clean the front passenger sunroof drain 2015 Nissan rogue



## Tbrooks (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello, I'm here to share some info that I couldn't find. The drains on this generation of rogue are not in the wheel wells, although the water does end up there. It is actually located under the trim that runs across the bottom of the windshield. In the pic I uploaded, it's the yellowish round thing under there. 

First you must disconnect the drain line by reaching up behind the glove box. Be ready for water if yours is clogged. Then you can peel the padding back. Go outside and remove the clips holding the windshield trim and lift it gently. Once you see the fitting, squeeze your hand in and press the clips to pop it through to the inside. Then clean the piece and pop it back in.

This is how I did the passenger side, as mine was clogged. I'm sure the driver side would be more difficult as there are more components there, but hopefully this will save someone else from removing the tire and fender well as I did.


----------



## nydave (Nov 19, 2018)

dont see any pic have aa 2015 Nissan rouge SL and have had water dripping on the inside into the headliner and down the passenger side window rail.I found two plastic plugs under the car right behind the front ties.I pushed then in and water cam flowing out.I do not know whoever if these plugs should be left pushed in??For fear if left pushe in the water from the roadway may be able to splash up and into them??Any suggestions


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Even if water splashes upwards, I can't see much water getting in that way. Small rocks, sand, and crud might though, and that might block the drain hole. Seems a strange design to me.


----------

